# 5D Mark III Sooner Than Later [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/5d-mark-iii-sooner-than-later-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/5d-mark-iii-sooner-than-later-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/5d-mark-iii-sooner-than-later-cr2/"></a></div>
<strong>5D Mark III Announcement

</strong>Barring another manufacturing problem in Asia, count on the 5D Mark III being announced around the end of March or early April 2012.</p>
<p>Availability will probably happen before the summer begins in 2012. No specs were given at this time. This is a very solid [CR2]</p>
<p>The NAB show is April 14-19 in Las Vegas.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## willhuff.net (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't wait to find out if it was a good idea to pass up the $1,999 5D2 deal on B&H.


----------



## candyman (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking forward to the CR2 specs...wait ....CR3 specs! 8)


----------



## traveller (Dec 27, 2011)

About the same time that a lot of Nikon commentators are predicting the D800 to be launched (assuming a 6th January D4 launch). I bet the launch price is well North of £2500/$3000US.


----------



## ShrubMonkey (Dec 27, 2011)

traveller said:


> About the same time that a lot of Nikon commentators are predicting the D800 to be launched (assuming a 6th January D4 launch). I bet the launch price is well North of £2500/$3000US.



Think your right, was holding off buying a 7D to pair with my 5D2, but think I'll go ahead given the probably high cost of 5D3 and 7D2


----------



## smirkypants (Dec 27, 2011)

They can afford to announce the 1D X way in advance. It creates buzz and not a lot of current sales are going to be lost since the current 1D cameras are hard to find anyway. With the 5D that sells a lot, you can't announce too far in advance because lots of sales will be lost due to waiting. I figured that there would only be only a very short window between announcement and delivery of the 5D3 and the 7D2, and lots of secrecy in the months preceding.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks CR, you just made my Day! I cant wait for this announcement. I really wonder if they will re-use the 18MP sensor of the 1DX? Or have a new sensor in it...will interesting for sure to see unfold.


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon needs to announce fairly soon if for no other reason they've cleared the market of 5Dn buyers with the lower pricing on 5D2. At this point you have folks like me that bought for $2K because I'd likely not buy a 5D3 for 50% more. Then you still have the waiting people who will pay $3K and are going to keep waiting. That leaves Canon with no buyers in this niche until they produce a product.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 27, 2011)

willhuff.net said:


> I can't wait to find out if it was a good idea to pass up the $1,999 5D2 deal on B&H.



Agreed. I was sorely tempted to step up from my 7D to FF when the 5D MkII + 24-105 f/4L kit lens bundle was on sale recently for $2800. Ultimately, I decided, while I'd like to experience the greater dynamic range of FF, I could wait & didn't want to invest in a great, though somewhat aging body; and, I'd just keep on going with my 7D and, if anything, just buy some more glass until the 5D MkIII comes out, since glass seems to hold its value better over the long run. I'm kinda hoping that when the 5D MkIII comes out, they'll offer a bundle with a new & improved kit lens e.g. say a 24-105 f/3.5L or a 20-105 f/4L or a 24-120 f/4L & with latest gen IS, though I'm not holding my breath on an improved kit lens.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 27, 2011)

Recent sales and deals has increased the probability of the replacement to 2 weeks based on proven science.

;D You can thank us now for buying.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 27, 2011)

Exactly. I've had to strap myself to a chair to keep from hitting the "Add to cart" at B & H, but I've got a T2i that has been adequate for almost two years now. When I step up to the plate, I want the pitch I really want.

The 5D2 is great, but I don't know that it's the best for what I do overall. If a 5D3 is no better for my needs, there will be a lot of good used 5D2 bodies on the market this year. So, I'll ultimately have more choices.

The 1Dx is what I really need, but the lottery ticket god has not granted that wish yet. I keep praying.






willhuff.net said:


> I can't wait to find out if it was a good idea to pass up the $1,999 5D2 deal on B&H.


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 27, 2011)

candyman said:


> Looking forward to the CR2 specs...wait ....CR3 specs! 8)



Since the mkIII is going to be a grand or so higher than this, I'm glad I pulled the trigger when I did. I now have a brand new full frame for $2kUS.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

skitron said:


> Canon needs to announce fairly soon if for no other reason they've cleared the market of 5Dn buyers with the lower pricing on 5D2. At this point you have folks like me that bought for $2K because I'd likely not buy a 5D3 for 50% more. Then you still have the waiting people who will pay $3K and are going to keep waiting. That leaves Canon with no buyers in this niche until they produce a product.



I agree, and also think that the Concept Cinema DSLR will stop video people from buying the 5D3. It makes more sense for Canon to make the 5D3 a more stills oriented camera (I know how much you photogs hate paying for features you're not going to use). I think both the concept DSLR and 5D3 will be great cameras and plenty of issues will be addressed. 

*5D3/Photographers - Better AF, Better LCD, Digic V (multiple most likely), better ISO performance, faster fps

*Cinema DSLR/Videographers - Get moire, rolling shutter and aliasing under control, better high ISO performance. Uncompressed codec, thunderbolt port, some type of servo focus maybe (although it seems like there isn't a great way to do this). Who knows, it seems like not having to worry about AF and fast shutter could bring down the cost substantially, after all this is supposed to be a video camera.

Hopefully everyone will be happy/satisfied


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

EOBeav said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to the CR2 specs...wait ....CR3 specs! 8)
> ...



It's a great camera and will continue to be a great camera for quite a while, enjoy it : )


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2011)

April announcement? 

<applied> Tax refund </applied>


----------



## crjiro (Dec 27, 2011)

The key is to watch Nikon. It will be announced after there announcement. No Nikon announcement, no Canon announcement.

I've considered different scenarios with the upgrade. If you plan on selling your 7D/60D/550D, etc, it would be better to sell that now. It may not be sellable by the time the MkIII comes out. Or it will be too low. Just something to consider if you plan on selling used. You could sell it now and buy the MkII. The lower price with the sale of your old cam saves you a good amount of money then buying brand new (3299-3499) and not being able to sell or losing more later.

If you buy the MkII now, then you can plan to sell it a year later, lose a few hundred, and then buy the MkIII which by then will hopefully have gone down in price a few hundred plus may be easily available, more stable (v1.1, etc). Buying brand new immediately isn't always the best thing to do (like cars, tvs, etc). Wait 6 months to a year is something i'm considering. If getting the MkIII suddenly opens up new doors for work, then i would get it asap. 

I believe the upgrade will be significant depending on what your work is. For some, it may be nominal. You have to look at that too in determining if you should buy a MkII now (and MkIII later).


----------



## LukieLauXD (Dec 27, 2011)

BOUGHT. MINE. YESTERDAY. QQ.


----------



## Meh (Dec 27, 2011)

LukieLauXD said:


> BOUGHT. MINE. YESTERDAY. QQ.



Good choice. You get to use it for at least 6 months before you get your hands on a 5D3! 

I bought a 5D2 about a month ago and if the 5D3 is a compelling upgrade, which is very likely, I will sell the 5D2 for a few hundred dollars loss and upgrade. That is, if I don't buy the 1DX first!


----------



## PerfectSavage (Dec 27, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > Canon needs to announce fairly soon if for no other reason they've cleared the market of 5Dn buyers with the lower pricing on 5D2. At this point you have folks like me that bought for $2K because I'd likely not buy a 5D3 for 50% more. Then you still have the waiting people who will pay $3K and are going to keep waiting. That leaves Canon with no buyers in this niche until they produce a product.
> ...



Unfortunately I don't think the "Concept" DSLR is going to be targeted for the 5DII video market. Canon announced and purposely showed off that "Concept DSLR" camera in their marketing materials next to the C-300 and the new cine lenses and PL mounts with the same "C" branding in red, therefore I think that camera is aimed at THAT market solely - Hollywood, where it was announced...not at the core 5DII community that shoots video. I think it will be targeted to be used in conjunction with the C300s as B cams etc or others (indies with funding) as primary that are buying the $8K-$15K cine lenses as well... all the pictures I've seen of it from Canon show it with one of the new CN-E lenses which are obviously going to be well above EF-L glass in price. I also don't think it was THAT early of a prototype either, else they wouldn't have included it in the C-300 announcement. I think it's closer to market version vs concept.

Like you, I'd like to see a stills camera similar to the 1DsIII too (or alternately a new model/series FF stills camera in the $3-4K range) but since everyone is including video now I don't think we will. With the 1Dx inclusive of video, I think that the prospect of a stills-only studio camera has left the building, even if the rumored huge MP camera comes out, I'm sure it will also shoot video. I think the 5DIII will be targeted at the same exact market that loves their 5DIIs (stills and/or video both) in the $3K range, with no real surprises in the price/market area. I'm guessing much akin to a FF 7D (AF, etc) hopefully with some of the new sensor/video features of the 1Dx. Maybe we will all see soon now...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a GREAT news for all 5D III lover - including myself. I just bought 5D II for $2K - sold the software bundle that came with it for $220 on CL. The final price on my 5D II is $1780. So far...I love 5D II so much, my 70-200mm f2.8 IS II getting used more often.

Can't wait to see the real spec on 5D III and the price???? If the 5D III price tag is more than $3200 - I will keep my 5D II for long long time, love the results I'm getting from 5d II at this moment.

Thanks for the news CR

Dylan


----------



## m3tek44 (Dec 27, 2011)

should be interesting,,,, price should be biggest factor...$1.9K Mark II vs. $2.5-$2.9K Mark III is what I am expecting. If price is higher than $2.9K on Mark III,,, well, is it worth it?? That all depends on what features and $$$ to you!!


----------



## ereka (Dec 27, 2011)

I ALMOST bought a 5D Mk II today, but now I'm undecided again! For the sake of a few weeks or months, should I hold out for the Mk III (at least until the specs are confirmed, in which case I could at least make an informed decision as to which suits my needs best)? There's no doubting the Mk II is a nice camera. I handled one for the first time today, in a camera store and I have to admit I was surprised by just how solid it feels. Having grown accustomed to using a 1 series over the last six years, I thought the 5D Mk II would feel 'plasticky' and a lot lighter but that was far from the case. It felt good - a LOT better than I thought it would. If the image quality is as good as it's reputed to be, no wonder people fall in love with it (especially given the relatively low price point). The three preset buttons C1, C2, C3 also appeal to me what a good idea! Not a camera for serious sports photographers or twitchers I suspect, but for studio work or landscapes it seems like unbeatable value for money, especially at current record low prices. I'm not usually this indecisive ... but there again ... help me someone ... PLEASE!


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to be surprised at the news, i'm only surprised at leak of a possible announcement date.

I expected the 5D3 to be announced just after the initial 1DX's roll out of the shop doors, but with a very short lea way.

As i've said, wedding season and the Olympics and Para-Olympics - let's not forget this part of the Olympics as it is gaining a fair following.

Any other major events due to happen some time after May next year?


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2011)

ereka said:


> I ALMOST bought a 5D Mk II today, but now I'm undecided again! For the sake of a few weeks or months, should I hold out for the Mk III (at least until the specs are confirmed, in which case I could at least make an informed decision as to which suits my needs best)? There's no doubting the Mk II is a nice camera. I handled one for the first time today, in a camera store and I have to admit I was surprised by just how solid it feels. Having grown accustomed to using a 1 series over the last six years, I thought the 5D Mk II would feel 'plasticky' and a lot lighter but that was far from the case. It felt good - a LOT better than I thought it would. If the image quality is as good as it's reputed to be, no wonder people fall in love with it (especially given the relatively low price point). The three preset buttons C1, C2, C3 also appeal to me what a good idea! Not a camera for serious sports photographers or twitchers I suspect, but for studio work or landscapes it seems like unbeatable value for money, especially at current record low prices. I'm not usually this indecisive ... but there again ... help me someone ... PLEASE!



Good things come to those who are patient.


----------



## moreorless (Dec 27, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Any other major events due to happen some time after May next year?



Euro 2012


----------



## candyman (Dec 27, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Any other major events due to happen some time after May next year?



You bet! The UEFA European Football Championship (June / July) held in Ukraine and Russia

That post of "moreorless" just beat me by seconds...
That's ok. Since I look forward to the championship: the Dutch will take the championship


----------



## Kahuna (Dec 27, 2011)

Can only hope that the 5D MIII lives up to everyone's expectations...


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

ereka said:


> I'm not usually this indecisive ... but there again ... help me someone ... PLEASE!



How much do you want to spend and how much do you not want to spend? If you want to spend $2K and do not want to spend $3K then you got your answer! (and my answer too)


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 27, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Good things come to those who are patient.



Yes, but he who hesitates is lost.


----------



## ereka (Dec 27, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Good things come to those who are patient.
> ...



Good point and I'm wondering whether the current new 5D Mk II price is likely to go up/down and also what is likely to happen regarding availability (of new bodies as I'm not keen on buying a second hand body)!


----------



## ereka (Dec 27, 2011)

skitron said:


> ereka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not usually this indecisive ... but there again ... help me someone ... PLEASE!
> ...



That's the dilemma i.e. I wouldn't mind spending $3K (or whatever the equivalent is in GBP) provided that the extra investment is worth it - and I won't know that until the final specs are known. In the meantime, I have potential paid work that I can't realistically undertake with my current kit  The paid work hasn't materialised yet but hopefully will do prior to the official Mk III announcement. I fear I might be forced into an early (maybe premature) decision.


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

ereka said:


> ...I'm wondering whether the current new 5D Mk II price is likely to go up/down and also what is likely to happen regarding availability (of new bodies as I'm not keen on buying a second hand body)!



I just bought one myself because I'm not going to budget $3K for one but was fine with budgeting $2K. I saw someone else here bought one recently as well and sold the bundled software so he's in for about $1760 I believe. I don't see them dropping much if any lower than that for body only. I got the Adorama software bundle with mine and it's all stuff I'll use so it made for a particularly good deal for me.


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

ereka said:


> I have potential paid work that I can't realistically undertake with my current kit  The paid work hasn't materialised yet but hopefully will do prior to the official Mk III announcement. I fear I might be forced into an early (maybe premature) decision.



If you can get a bundled deal like here in the US and sell the software, I'd think you aren't going to lose money if you get a payed job or two and then sell it when the 5D3 comes out. But if you can't do the paid jobs without one it makes even more sense to do it now. Plus at least in the US it can be written off as a business expense for the current tax year if you buy before Jan 1.


----------



## contrastny (Dec 27, 2011)

Good point and I'm wondering whether the current new 5D Mk II price is likely to go up/down and also what is likely to happen regarding availability (of new bodies as I'm not keen on buying a second hand body)!
[/quote]

I'm in the same situation. I'm wondering if the price will hold at 2k or go up soon...

I figure I can probably sell my 50D body; 10-22mm f/3.5, and 17-55mm f/2.8 (although that will be hard since I love that lens), and pick up the zeiss 18mm and wait for the new 24-70 to come out for the 5d II


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 27, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing which will happen first
1) 1D-X begins shipping
2) 5D3 is announced

My suspicion (and hope) is that the 5D3 will be a D800 competitor and will therefore be around 30 MP. I just can't see Canon letting the D800 go essentially unchallenged. Unless they cripple the AF, a 5D3 with the same sensor as the 1D-X and the AF of the 7D would cause a lot of people to seriously consider whether the 1D-X is worth twice the price. I know I would be one of them.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2011)

kirispupis said:


> I would be interested in knowing which will happen first
> 1) 1D-X begins shipping
> 2) 5D3 is announced
> 
> My suspicion (and hope) is that the 5D3 will be a D800 competitor and will therefore be around 30 MP. I just can't see Canon letting the D800 go essentially unchallenged. Unless they cripple the AF, a 5D3 with the same sensor as the 1D-X and the AF of the 7D would cause a lot of people to seriously consider whether the 1D-X is worth twice the price. I know I would be one of them.



This has been discussed before but here it is again... at the MP levels we are today; does it really matter a whole lot? you will find most people preferring a clean High ISO 18mp sensor to a regular/noisy 30mp sensor. So with that being a toss, the rest of the features on the 1dx should be able to make the purchase justifiable over the 5d3 at 2x the price.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 27, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Good things come to those who are patient.
> ...



+1 The early bird gets the worm!

hmm but then gets eaten by the hawk, oh dear.... -100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Woody (Dec 27, 2011)

We can all thank Nikon for this


----------



## traveller (Dec 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> We can all thank Nikon for this



I'll thank Nikon if the 5D Mk. III finally gets a better AF system!


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 27, 2011)

K-amps said:


> This has been discussed before but here it is again... at the MP levels we are today; does it really matter a whole lot? you will find most people preferring a clean High ISO 18mp sensor to a regular/noisy 30mp sensor. So with that being a toss, the rest of the features on the 1dx should be able to make the purchase justifiable over the 5d3 at 2x the price.



That was kind of my point. If you have a 5D3 with the same sensor as the 1D-X and the same AF as the 7D, would the 1D-X really be justified at 2x the price for most people? You get a more rugged body, two card support, better viewfinder, faster AF and fps, more bracketing, better metering, and other 1 series features but unless you're truly earning a living through photography these won't be worth the extra cost for many.

Of course, there are a lot of assumptions here. No one really knows right now how much better the AF and metering are on the 1D-X. Also if the 5D3 comes out at 30 MP then the 1D-X can count on better low light performance.

A similar problem happened to the 1Ds3. When the 5D2 came out the extras provided by the 1Ds3 weren't really worth it for many photographers.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 27, 2011)

Will be very interested to see the specs, but still I'm really happy that I picked up a second (very cheap) new 5DmkII body recently


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2011)

ereka said:


> I ALMOST bought a 5D Mk II today, but now I'm undecided again! For the sake of a few weeks or months, should I hold out for the Mk III (at least until the specs are confirmed, in which case I could at least make an informed decision as to which suits my needs best)? There's no doubting the Mk II is a nice camera. I handled one for the first time today, in a camera store and I have to admit I was surprised by just how solid it feels. Having grown accustomed to using a 1 series over the last six years, I thought the 5D Mk II would feel 'plasticky' and a lot lighter but that was far from the case. It felt good - a LOT better than I thought it would. If the image quality is as good as it's reputed to be, no wonder people fall in love with it (especially given the relatively low price point). The three preset buttons C1, C2, C3 also appeal to me what a good idea! Not a camera for serious sports photographers or twitchers I suspect, but for studio work or landscapes it seems like unbeatable value for money, especially at current record low prices. I'm not usually this indecisive ... but there again ... help me someone ... PLEASE!



I recently bought 5D II @ B&H for $2k. I sold the software bundle that came with it for $220 on CL. so my 5d II is $1790.

To me...YES- is it worth the upgrade from 60D to 5D II. Before I was forced to use my 580EX II when shooting indoor with minimal of lightt. And now with 5D II....no 580EX II needed. Even the ISO at 1600 the image is still good.

Will see what 5D III has to offer...but for now, my 5D II is giving me great results. I'm enjoy it so much


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2011)

skitron said:


> ereka said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm wondering whether the current new 5D Mk II price is likely to go up/down and also what is likely to happen regarding availability (of new bodies as I'm not keen on buying a second hand body)!
> ...



YES - that's me. I bought 5D II at B&H for $2k and sold the software bundle for $220 on CL. so my 5D II final price is $1790. Even a year from now...I think I might be able re-sale 5D II for $1500-$1600. Will see what 5D III has to offer us. For now...I love my 5D II.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Dec 28, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on the MKII at sub 2k and have been the kid in the candy shop ever since!
Background in videography, 9 year TV credit, but got to olde to haul bigg cameras and lighting.
Current 7D, and new, to me, 5D MK II, certainly exceed my talent. But, thanks to this site, am learning rapidly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2011)

Since Nikon is in a bind and needs to release a replacement for the D800 soon, It is very likely that Canon will announce about the same time. Canon does not need a new camera as bad as nikon, not being able to sell D700's in Japan over Christmas must be costing Nikon a lot of Karma.


----------



## katwil (Dec 28, 2011)

I set a ceiling of $2,000 for a 5D II about a year ago, thinking it would be a long time before that happened. My skill level is simply not high enough to justify spending more than that right now. So when the price hit my ceiling, I went for it. So far, so good, and certainly no regrets as I was never in the hunt for a $2,500 camera.


----------



## Meh (Dec 28, 2011)

katwil said:


> I set a ceiling of $2,000 for a 5D II about a year ago, thinking it would be a long time before that happened. My skill level is simply not high enough to justify spending more than that right now. So when the price hit my ceiling, I went for it. So far, so good, and certainly no regrets as *I was never in the hunt for a $2,500 camera.*



In the immortal words of Master Yoda: "You will be"


----------



## moreorless (Dec 28, 2011)

kirispupis said:


> A similar problem happened to the 1Ds3. When the 5D2 came out the extras provided by the 1Ds3 weren't really worth it for many photographers.



The problem the 1Ds mk3 had though is that alot of its potential market was studio/landscape users and to them its advanatges in AF and FPS over the 5D mk2 werent really very relivant. The 1DX on the other hand seems that dispite the hype its marketed much more towards the 1D userbase so while a say 1DX sensor, 7D level AF, 6 FPS 5D mk3 might be an alternative it would be one with alot more disadvanatges.


----------



## Brad_Randmark (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh said:


> katwil said:
> 
> 
> > I set a ceiling of $2,000 for a 5D II about a year ago, thinking it would be a long time before that happened. My skill level is simply not high enough to justify spending more than that right now. So when the price hit my ceiling, I went for it. So far, so good, and certainly no regrets as *I was never in the hunt for a $2,500 camera.*
> ...



Nerdy they be on the CR blog.


----------



## Meh (Dec 28, 2011)

Brad_Randmark said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > katwil said:
> ...



Isn't that a requirement to join a site devoted to discussing and debating the fine points of Canon camera gear and drooling over the latest rumors? 8)


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2011)

> Unfortunately I don't think the "Concept" DSLR is going to be targeted for the 5DII video market. Canon announced and purposely showed off that "Concept DSLR" camera in their marketing materials next to the C-300 and the new cine lenses and PL mounts with the same "C" branding in red, therefore I think that camera is aimed at THAT market solely - Hollywood, where it was announced...not at the core 5DII community that shoots video. I think it will be targeted to be used in conjunction with the C300s as B cams etc or others (indies with funding) as primary that are buying the $8K-$15K cine lenses as well... all the pictures I've seen of it from Canon show it with one of the new CN-E lenses which are obviously going to be well above EF-L glass in price. I also don't think it was THAT early of a prototype either, else they wouldn't have included it in the C-300 announcement. I think it's closer to market version vs concept.
> 
> Like you, I'd like to see a stills camera similar to the 1DsIII too (or alternately a new model/series FF stills camera in the $3-4K range) but since everyone is including video now I don't think we will. With the 1Dx inclusive of video, I think that the prospect of a stills-only studio camera has left the building, even if the rumored huge MP camera comes out, I'm sure it will also shoot video. I think the 5DIII will be targeted at the same exact market that loves their 5DIIs (stills and/or video both) in the $3K range, with no real surprises in the price/market area. I'm guessing much akin to a FF 7D (AF, etc) hopefully with some of the new sensor/video features of the 1Dx. Maybe we will all see soon now...



The announcement was that it was in development, they weren't actually announcing the product (no specs aside from 4k). And a lot of people were saying that the C300 would be the great B cam, so I don't see why they would be so interested in the Cinema DSLR. Of course the red "C" seems like it's geared towards the hollywood market, but that's only based on the products you've seen so far. Yes the new Cinema primes will fit on the CDSLR, they're EF mount! Any other Canon lens will fit on it so that doesn't tell us anything....

All I know is I'm part of the 5D video segment and I only got into DSLRs for the video side. But there are things I hate about the 5DII and I really want a DSLR designed to shoot video. NOT another stills camera that happens to shoot great video... 

I was thrilled when I saw that Canon was making an announcement, but disappointed when the C300 was revealed (since its not in my price range). But I was only disappointed until I saw the concept DSLR, and that's what I'm waiting for. It just seems like they only mentioned that to let the prosumers know that they will have something for them down the line. And I'm sure Canon knows how eager people would be to get their hands on a "Cinema EOS" product. 

Of course the 5DIII will shoot video, but the 5D series is a stills camera at heart. Canon didn't know the 5D would take off in the video world the way it did, they wouldn't be such a pain in the ass to shoot video with otherwise.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you see as disadvantages?



moreorless said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > A similar problem happened to the 1Ds3. When the 5D2 came out the extras provided by the 1Ds3 weren't really worth it for many photographers.
> ...


----------



## moreorless (Dec 28, 2011)

scottkinfw said:


> What do you see as disadvantages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in that case for a sports/jurno/wildlife shooter they would be lower FPS, worse AF, no protrait grip, worse build and a bunch of other features.


----------



## Old Shooter (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh said:


> Brad_Randmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



LOL! Pitiful we are!


----------



## Zielony (Dec 28, 2011)

candyman said:


> Picsfor said:
> 
> 
> > Any other major events due to happen some time after May next year?
> ...



Russia? Are you sure? I'm pretty sure that's Poland and Ukraine... and the Dutch won't win


----------



## xROELOFx (Dec 28, 2011)

Zielony said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Picsfor said:
> ...



ha! we'll see about that!


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting how many people have finally taken the plunge to buy a cheap 5D2, and are like kids in a candy shop with the results they're getting.

What people are forgetting, is this is a 3 year old camera - and i've been getting these results for 3 years.

I had no hesitation in getting a second 5D2 body whilst the prices are cheap - as i've always said, my only gripe with this camera has been the AF. I just wish all 9 focus points were AF, and reliable.

The reality is, i will not be able to afford a 1DX at it's release price, nor probably for a year after.

As for a 5D3 - i could upgrade both bodies upon release and take the hit on selling my 5D2's, but wouldn't do it just to get 30mp's. Better AF and a second CF card slot would make it worthwhile, and an extra stop of ISO would also be nice. But otherwise, i'm more than happy with my 21mp and could afford to drop to 18mp for the benefits a 1DX would bring. Maybe a 1DX and the new power G series as a back up?

Mmmm, that's an option i hadn't considered before - i'm off to reconsider my options 

Happy New Year every one


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

The prices for the 5d2 went up... thank you! 


I can now stop drooling and wait patiently for the 5d3.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 28, 2011)

K-amps said:


> The prices for the 5d2 went up... thank you!
> 
> 
> I can now stop drooling and wait patiently for the 5d3.



Where did you see the prices go up? B&H have stayed the same.


----------



## Woody (Dec 28, 2011)

From Thom Hogan's blog (bythom.com):
"Sometime in early 2012 we're going to have the full FX body updates from both Canon and Nikon. In the case of the 5DII and D700 follow ups, there will be substantive pixel increases (the rumors put both in the 30's)."

Elsewhere he says this:
"... the camera makers--specifically Nikon and Canon--had concluded about pixels versus target customer. My conclusion: they think that the amateur/enthusiast will respond more to pixels, the professional more to low-level pixel integrity. Thus, we'll get more pixels in the lower cost bodies."

Thom Hogan's leaks (NOT his predictions though) are typically spot on.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Where did you see the prices go up? B&H have stayed the same.



Maybe I was having a senior moment when I remember them being $1989 at Adorama and $1999 at BH?


----------



## Kahuna (Dec 28, 2011)

Asides from pondering the announcement date, it will be interesting as to the content of the announcement? Will Canon release a 5D Mark III with advanced video features and a 5D Mark III for stills ([CR2] May 31 2011)? :-\

I’d be more interested in the later or pondering moving on to medium format.

Just trying to stimulate our imaginations.


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> > Unfortunately I don't think the "Concept" DSLR is going to be targeted for the 5DII video market. Canon announced and purposely showed off that "Concept DSLR" camera in their marketing materials next to the C-300 and the new cine lenses and PL mounts with the same "C" branding in red, therefore I think that camera is aimed at THAT market solely - Hollywood, where it was announced...not at the core 5DII community that shoots video. I think it will be targeted to be used in conjunction with the C300s as B cams etc or others (indies with funding) as primary that are buying the $8K-$15K cine lenses as well... all the pictures I've seen of it from Canon show it with one of the new CN-E lenses which are obviously going to be well above EF-L glass in price. I also don't think it was THAT early of a prototype either, else they wouldn't have included it in the C-300 announcement. I think it's closer to market version vs concept.
> >
> > Like you, I'd like to see a stills camera similar to the 1DsIII too (or alternately a new model/series FF stills camera in the $3-4K range) but since everyone is including video now I don't think we will. With the 1Dx inclusive of video, I think that the prospect of a stills-only studio camera has left the building, even if the rumored huge MP camera comes out, I'm sure it will also shoot video. I think the 5DIII will be targeted at the same exact market that loves their 5DIIs (stills and/or video both) in the $3K range, with no real surprises in the price/market area. I'm guessing much akin to a FF 7D (AF, etc) hopefully with some of the new sensor/video features of the 1Dx. Maybe we will all see soon now...
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I think the Cinema EOS 4k concept camera will be a $20,000 product- it was announced to keep Canon video users from investing in Scarlet-X, the only other 4k capable camera out there within reach. If the HD-only C300 is $16,000, it seems unlikely they would undercut that with a 4k DSLR at a lower cost. Of course, I hope I'm wrong. 

My hunch is they'll improve the video in the 5DIII to match the 1DX (with maybe a few other goodies- HDR video, anyone?), and let us, the low-budget filmmaking crowd use that while they market the 4k Cinema EOS camera for the Hollywood/rental market/higher budget crowd.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2011)

Woody said:


> From Thom Hogan's blog (bythom.com):
> "Sometime in early 2012 we're going to have the full FX body updates from both Canon and Nikon. In the case of the 5DII and D700 follow ups, there will be substantive pixel increases (the rumors put both in the 30's)."
> 
> Elsewhere he says this:
> ...



Useful information to share. Thanks! It just seems like with the interviews conducted in Japan of late that Canon are not actually planning a high MP body for the enthusiast market. I hope Tom Hogan is right. It's one of the few things keeping me solidly in the Canon camp for a dslr right now. Because everything that has been leaked about the rumored the D800 sounds like my dream camera.


----------



## TimKaldas (Dec 28, 2011)

I kind of hope this rumor is wrong actually. If Canon really intends to announce a 5DIII in March or April it's probably not going to be the camera many of us want. The 5DII severely undercut sales of the 1Ds III as the image quality of the 5DII was better, it had a larger ISO range and files were more flexible in editing. It's true that the 1Ds III had better weather sealing, a longer lasting shutter and dual card slots along with a far superior AF system but for a lot of people that wasn't worth triple the money. 

If a 5DIII is announced in March or April it will not be a mini 1Dx as that would kill 1Dx initial sales. So an early announcement like the one rumored means that the new 5D will likely be the camera many of us hope it's not; a slow focusing, way too high (uselessly high) megapixel camera that doesn't compare to the 1Dx in high ISO performance so that people who were waiting for a body with the 1Dx's features won't consider a much cheaper option in the new 5D. A later announcement could mean a repeat of replacing the sensor with the flagship sensor after the flagship body has had a healthy amount of time on the market. 

Alternatively the upgrades to the next 5D could focus on video. Either way, for still shooters I don't see an early announcement as a positive thing.


----------



## Kahuna (Dec 28, 2011)

Well said..Agreed +1


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 28, 2011)

> If Canon really intends to announce a 5DIII in March or April it's probably not going to be the camera many of us want.



That's a statement that is true regardless of announcement or release date.


----------



## lightroom (Dec 28, 2011)

+1 

Nikon D4 is a response to Canon's 1DX. With D800 rumored around, 5D mark III could be Canon's response. Plus with previous lessons leaned that 5D II ate a lot of market from 1D III, this time Canon definitely doesn't want to see this happen again. 

Don't know who came up the idea first, maybe Canon kept the secret very well... although it seems D800 rumor came out first, doesn't matter who follows who. One thing seems happening for sure is that they will be similar in pixel power. But Canon won't let D800 to outpace with AF, although it may not come up something very similar in AF wise, but it will win from somewhere else which Canon is good at, maybe better ISO? or lower price? wild guess, we will see... 



TimKaldas said:


> I kind of hope this rumor is wrong actually. If Canon really intends to announce a 5DIII in March or April it's probably not going to be the camera many of us want. The 5DII severely undercut sales of the 1Ds III as the image quality of the 5DII was better, it had a larger ISO range and files were more flexible in editing. It's true that the 1Ds III had better weather sealing, a longer lasting shutter and dual card slots along with a far superior AF system but for a lot of people that wasn't worth triple the money.
> 
> If a 5DIII is announced in March or April it will not be a mini 1Dx as that would kill 1Dx initial sales. So an early announcement like the one rumored means that the new 5D will likely be the camera many of us hope it's not; a slow focusing, way too high (uselessly high) megapixel camera that doesn't compare to the 1Dx in high ISO performance so that people who were waiting for a body with the 1Dx's features won't consider a much cheaper option in the new 5D. A later announcement could mean a repeat of replacing the sensor with the flagship sensor after the flagship body has had a healthy amount of time on the market.
> 
> Alternatively the upgrades to the next 5D could focus on video. Either way, for still shooters I don't see an early announcement as a positive thing.


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

Nikon Rumors seem to be 99% confident that the have the D800 specs. It'll be interesting to see how similar the 5D III turns out to be. With Nikon, there seems to be a clear separation between the D800 and D4. I suspect Canon is doing the same. 

*Nikon Rumors D800*

36 MP sensor (7360x4912) 
100% viewfinder coverage
Improved AF with face recognition – the D800 will still have 51 points AF point
CF+SD memory card slots
USB 3.0
ISO range: 100 – 6400, ISO LO @ 50 and ISO HI-2 @ 25600
The screen will be larger than 3 inches (probably 3.2 in.)
The D800 will not have built-in GPS
Expeed 3 processor
There will be two different D800 versions/models, one with the antialiasing filter removed
4 fps continuous shooting, about 6 fps in DX mode with optional battery pack
Video modes: 1080p/30/25/24 and 720p/60/30/25/24
Headphone jack, can input from an external device such as a PCM sound recorder
86k pixels RGB sensor
200,000 shutter cycles
Uncompressed HDMI video out (just like the Nikon D4)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 28, 2011)

TimKaldas said:


> I kind of hope this rumor is wrong actually. If Canon really intends to announce a 5DIII in March or April it's probably not going to be the camera many of us want. The 5DII severely undercut sales of the 1Ds III as the image quality of the 5DII was better, it had a larger ISO range and files were more flexible in editing. It's true that the 1Ds III had better weather sealing, a longer lasting shutter and dual card slots along with a far superior AF system but for a lot of people that wasn't worth triple the money.
> 
> If a 5DIII is announced in March or April it will not be a mini 1Dx as that would kill 1Dx initial sales. So an early announcement like the one rumored means that the new 5D will likely be the camera many of us hope it's not; a slow focusing, way too high (uselessly high) megapixel camera that doesn't compare to the 1Dx in high ISO performance so that people who were waiting for a body with the 1Dx's features won't consider a much cheaper option in the new 5D. A later announcement could mean a repeat of replacing the sensor with the flagship sensor after the flagship body has had a healthy amount of time on the market.
> 
> Alternatively the upgrades to the next 5D could focus on video. Either way, for still shooters I don't see an early announcement as a positive thing.



Hopefully they won't go overboard on fear of losing 1DX sales and have everyone just decide to keep their 5D2 or go D800 instead.

If it has 10-15MP increase and the rest is the same, not sure that would go over very well at all.

If the video is also much improved (no moire, etc.) that would be a big plus and that might bring some of the film guys on but some might wait for it in the 7D2 or 70D to get it at lower price or for when closer to 35mm film size is better.

If they also fix up the AF to a huge degree, maybe even go 1D4 AF and bump fps to match 50D then they really have something impressive though, IMO. 

Hopefully they would consider weaker sealing and only 6fps and not the full on new 1DX AF alone enough to not worry about 1DX sales too much (the people who really must have 1DX speed won't want to settle for 6fps, no way, at least not for the main camera and they might want the, hopefully, ALL THAT new 1DX AF too, at least for the primary body and if they lose a few second body sales here and there to a 7D2 or 5D3 then so be it better that than to Nikon or to people just sticking with whatever they already have? and those who will compromise a bit will compromise anyway once things are just a bit off the top so why crippled the lower lines THAT much).

Part of me actually thinks they will do it right and the summer release also seems better than the winter releases too (people can get it in time for big summer trips, summer photography, weddings, summer and fall sports hmm maybe they want both bodies out for London 2012 too as opposed to the ever later in the year releases when the bodies would come out too late even for fall foliage or end of fall wedding and sports seasons. Yeah, yeah, that is being a bit northern hemisphere and cold weather latitude biased but that is where probably a large chunk of the world's camera buying population lives).

But part of me thinks they will be same old slow, reactive kings on the hill (until they one day fall) dribbling out scraps, as few as they possibly imagine to dare after spying on Nikon, and it will be 30-36MP, 3-4fps, slow response, long mirror black out, a crippled (or by a miracle full) 7D AF system only (and I find that for some things I actually trust 7D AF less than 5D2 AF I should say). They don't seem to be in the mood to push things and be charging forward on all fronts like the old Canon. Personally I could easily see just grabbing a 70D or 7D2 for better video then and sticking with 5D2 or maybe finally giving Nikon a good look if the D800 is the monster that many rumors claim if they hold the specs back too too much.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2011)

> Unfortunately, I think the Cinema EOS 4k concept camera will be a $20,000 product- it was announced to keep Canon video users from investing in Scarlet-X, the only other 4k capable camera out there within reach. If the HD-only C300 is $16,000, it seems unlikely they would undercut that with a 4k DSLR at a lower cost. Of course, I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> My hunch is they'll improve the video in the 5DIII to match the 1DX (with maybe a few other goodies- HDR video, anyone?), and let us, the low-budget filmmaking crowd use that while they market the 4k Cinema EOS camera for the Hollywood/rental market/higher budget crowd.



There is nothing suggesting the CDSLR will cost that much, just bc it's 4k doesn't automatically mean it's going to be more expensive (Scarlet is 4k and costs less than the C300. I'm just saying that if the C300 was their "big gun" they would have waited and announced that first. It would have been foolish to release a new camera and announce a better camera at the same time. 

I doubt it will have HD-SDI outs, built in ND's, etc like the C300. If you figure the 1DX is $6800, take away the costs for the crazy AF and the 10-12fps and I'm sure it could be taken down to $5k. What could they possibly add to that body that would increase the price by $12k-$15k and make it a better camera than the C300?

Technology is getting cheaper by the day, and hell the new iPhone does 1080p and looks damn good for what it is. This camera isn't going to be announced for another year, so who knows how much cheaper things will be by then.

Even at first glance it seems apparent that the C300 is the superior camera (based on looks of course). If the CDSLR is $20k that would mean that the 5DIII is the next video DSLR (even though both the previous 5D's were still cameras), and that move just doesn't make sense. There are photographers that never use the video features on their 5DII and there are videographers that don't use the still features of the camera, so why make both segments pay for features they don't need/want?

I could be completely wrong about all of this, but that's my reasoning more or less.

Last thing, check out the group shot of all the cinema gear :





If the CDSLR is the "flagship" of the line why is it tucked off in the corner?


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Hopefully they won't go overboard on fear of losing 1DX sales and have everyone just decide to keep their 5D2 or go D800 instead.



+1: Don't want them to be that paranoid... if they make a decent 5d3, it might just make them a whole lot more money then the 1dx... they should not cripple it as much as some of us think they will...


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

K-amps said:


> +1: Don't want them to be that paranoid... if they make a decent 5d3, it might just make them a whole lot more money then the 1dx... they should not cripple it as much as some of us think they will...



I don't think they will. It looks like both Canon and Nikon are doing the same thing by eliminating the 1DsIII and D3x series from their line-up so they can focus sales in that area to the 5DIII and D800 while gearing the 1Dx and D4 to Photojournalists and action photographers. I think they are in the beginning stages of cleaning up the zD line and making more definitive classes of cameras to choose from. I'm sure Canon and Nikon have shared strategies to a certain extent with these cameras and just like the 1Dx and D4 being similar, I'm sure the 5DIII and D800 will be as well.

I'm more interested in seeing where they go with the 7DII now that it will be the only crop sensor body in the zD line. I'm sure the Wildlife photographers are going to miss the extra reach from the 1DIV and use of extenders (not all super telephoto lenses will be usable with extenders on the 1Dx). Will Canon throw them a bone with the 7D?


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 28, 2011)

I've said it before and i'll say it again they HAVE to put a proper AF system in the 5D at the moment Nikon's AF system runs rings around the stuff canon users have to put up with. Perhaps the 5D was not intended as a professional camera however it has become a professional workhorse accross many areas. This should be a clear indicator to canon that there is a need for a properly built and properly featured smaller form factor Pro Body. I really dont want a 1Dx maybe once native high ISO raws get out into the wild i might change my mind.
I dont care if it costs $3500 to $4000 which is where the rumor mill is putting the D800 
but for that I expect at least 
- the 49 Point AF system of the 1Dmk4, 
- 5 or 6 FPS
- if they use the 18MP 1Dx sensor thats just fine with me too, hell they could use the current 21MP sensor because It really awesome, I am sure with the newer tech digics and all the extra processing power they could clean up the high iso by a stop on the existing sensor and have 6400 perform at the current 3200 level
- keep the body basically the same but give it 1D weather sealing and toughness
- include 7 AEB i mean come on 3 on a high end bosy is just silly. 
- boost the customisation options, the 5DII is very very light on being able to tweek things compared to the 1D.
- Put in a wireless flash control I mean come on the 600D can wireless control multiple speedlights.
- They need to remember that DSLR primary market is STILL Shooting video is a nice toy that I never use, I dont care if they include it or not to be honest but I dont want it to take anything away from the still functionality that the camera is designed to be

If the D800 is as good as it is rumoured to be and the 5D3 remains crippled Many shooters myslef included are going to be seriously considering changing back to Nikon, which isnt a decision to be taken lightly and invariably ends up costing quite a bit to sell off a lot of gear and then buy it all again.

There are many aspects of the canon system I prefer to Nikon however AF is one of the most important parts of the camera it needs to just work, not be something you have to work around or struggle with and produce good images in spite of. 

there we go rant over


----------



## waving_odd (Dec 28, 2011)

TimKaldas said:


> The 5DII severely undercut sales of the 1Ds III as the image quality of the 5DII was better



No! Have you used a 1Ds3? Do you know its DR is better than 5D2 especially in shadow? Do you consider the low ISO banding on 5D2 a better image quality?



TimKaldas said:


> So an early announcement like the one rumored means that the new 5D will likely be the camera many of us hope it's not; a slow focusing



It depends on what D800 announcement tells Canon about its MP and focusing ability. If the rumor is true, then D800 will still have the 51-pt AF system from D700. So if Canon's 5D3 is to compete head-to-toe, they can't put the same crappy AF from 5D2 to 5D3.



TimKaldas said:


> way too high (uselessly high) megapixel camera



I buy what Thom Hogan thinks (See "Amateurs Need More Pixels" on http://www.bythom.com/). Plus I think studio/landscape photogs need that camera that 1D X isn't able to answer.



TimKaldas said:


> that doesn't compare to the 1Dx in high ISO performance so that people who were waiting for a body with the 1Dx's features won't consider a much cheaper option in the new 5D.



People who are waiting for a body with the 1D X features are professional shooters who need those to make a living and who are comfortable paying since they are also making a good money by their photographs.

People who are waiting for a body with the 1D X features and only consider a much cheaper option, e.g. 5D3 or 7D2 are just dreaming.


----------



## cpsico (Dec 28, 2011)

most people have never used a 1d camera, the 5dII has wonderful image qualty when used properly. But its does have more chroma noise than i like, and yes there is some shadow noise but nothing aweful. For the money its a great camera, but not better than a 1d camera.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 29, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> ...- include 7 AEB i mean come on 3 on a high end bosy is just silly.
> - Put in a wireless flash control I mean come on the 600D can wireless control multiple speedlights.



+1: 3 AEB hurts me like anything: Canon needs to stop being over protective of it's 1D line... it should be able to stand on its own!


----------



## Jim K (Dec 29, 2011)

K-amps said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > ...- include 7 AEB i mean come on 3 on a high end bosy is just silly.
> ...



Or meet folks half way with 5 AEB. Thinking that it would be "Better than the 5D2 but not as nice as the new 1DX."


----------



## K-amps (Dec 29, 2011)

Jim K said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Fine 5 AEB but with +/-3EV limits...


----------



## contrastny (Dec 29, 2011)

Where did you see the prices go up? B&H have stayed the same.
[/quote]

The price went up again today. It was 1999.00 with a 16gb cf card, Lowepro bag and Red Giant software bundle. Now it's 2175.00 (was 2099.00 yesterday) without the 16gb CF card, but with the Red Giant software and Lowepro bag.

The 1999.00 price was only through the link provided on this site.

I'm glad I bought it at 1999.00...


----------



## K-amps (Dec 29, 2011)

contrastny said:


> > Where did you see the prices go up? B&H have stayed the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for helping me get my sanity back ... the $1999 bundle was a great buy, Congrats!


----------



## cpsico (Dec 29, 2011)

contrastny said:


> Where did you see the prices go up? B&H have stayed the same.



The price went up again today. It was 1999.00 with a 16gb cf card, Lowepro bag and Red Giant software bundle. Now it's 2175.00 (was 2099.00 yesterday) without the 16gb CF card, but with the Red Giant software and Lowepro bag.

The 1999.00 price was only through the link provided on this site.

It was a great buy at 2499, its a steal at that price!! I would have jumped on it if i hadn't already owned one. No need for 2 when better stuff is so close around the corner. LOL I might jump for a second body only if it falls below 1900, which just might as the 5d3 date looms closer . It was just to close to christmas to take an unneeded extra expense. 

I'm glad I bought it at 1999.00...
[/quote]


----------



## K-amps (Dec 30, 2011)

dilbert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...





I probably don't have your motor skills and while fiddling with manual controls, I am sure to move the camera a bit ... and induce some blur in one of the frames. 

This is something that midrange Nikons have, the Free Magic lantern has... it is just irksome that canon cannot add a few lines of code and implement it. It's like when the iphone 3G came, it had tethering, but AT&T blocked that feature... a decision that has no real basis in cost / resources but in greed.


----------



## willhuff.net (Dec 30, 2011)

Changing the dial, even on a tripod, is enough to set the frames off by a few pixels. It probably doesn't matter for a 4x6, but if you ever make large gallery prints for a client, it would require some fixing.



dilbert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 31, 2011)

dilbert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Indeed... I'm not too concerned with AEB, but more control over the auto ISO would be nice...


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 31, 2011)

willhuff.net said:


> Changing the dial, even on a tripod, is enough to set the frames off by a few pixels. It probably doesn't matter for a 4x6, but if you ever make large gallery prints for a client, it would require some fixing.



Try tethered shooting - the camera doesn't move - you can take as many pictures as you want through the interface on your laptop/tablet/phone


----------



## K-amps (Dec 31, 2011)

dilbert said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...



They have not announced anything for iOS. You need to have a windows based tablet/OS to work the current gen. I do remember seeing and Android app that snapped/ live viewed with Canon. Never went into details since I am not into Android for now. I hope Canon can release full SDK versions for iOS + Android as well so that we can take our smartphones/ tablets with us on the field instead of lugging laptops.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 31, 2011)

dilbert said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...


----------



## corpusrex (Jan 2, 2012)

dilbert said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...


This is the app I have seen for Android which allows you to plug your camera directly into the usb slot of your Android device, assuming it has USB host support (a lot of the newer phone/tablets have it) and a cable.
https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller

For iOS I have only seen http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/dslr-camera-remote/
which unfortunately requires you to still attach the cam to a PC of some sort which seems to diminish its usefulness a bit but is an option.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 3, 2012)

corpusrex said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



Thanks for your post: Thats the Android app I was referring to: It seems pretty good. I wonder if it has an intervalometer built into it. What ever it is, it seems cheaper than the $300 Promote: Although with the Promote you can do AEB for Time lapse HDR and Focus bracketing as well... thats neat!

It's frustrating that Canon/apple can not play together to come up with a SDK where apps can be written to tether the ipad to a Canon DSLR. They would pair up so nicely....


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 3, 2012)

i think its only a matter of time before someone makes an app that can do everything the promote can. while the promote looks nice, its expensive, and just another thing to carry around. an iphone/ ipad app would be awesome. perhaps the promote people should beat everyone to the punch and make the app first, I mean they are already out in front with having a working product. the biggest problem for them is they cant charge so much for an app but then they dont have all the manufacturing costs and they would no doubt increase the volume of sale by orders of magnitudes. I would love to be able to just plug my phone in and have it control AEB, intervalometer, time lapse, bulb and all that other good stuff, im sure they could make a little bluetooth dongle that plugs to the camera and links to the iphone that way since apple seem to be ultra protectionist of anything accessing ceertain features of the phone over a usb cable.

Another app that I would love to see is something that give you the ability to use the phone as a USB host to copy cards onto portable harddrives thus eliminately the need for a laptop while traveling


----------

